# Learning (from books)



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Guys

In theory do you think books and instructional dvd's are good sources of info/guides for training?

NE


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Books are a useful aid on a conceptual level - at suggesting ideas for moves you could try that perhaps would not have normally occurred to you or may not be part of your coaches training programme but it is very difficult to learn a move from a book alone without drilling it repeatedly in training and during sparring.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs - yeah I found for karate kata books good, and for bjj learning moves you did not even know existed helped, however, you then need to drill the crap outta em before they are second nature or effective or neither :laugh: :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I have never tried them personally, I just can't imagine being able to remember the moves unless i do them on a partner or grappling dummy as i am reading


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

jeevan said:


> I have never tried them personally, I just can't imagine being able to remember the moves unless i do them on a partner or grappling dummy as i am reading


If you want to utilize books then dont try and sit down, read a whole book and try to memorise the whole thing. Instead pick a single move that you think will enhance your arsenal of skills and try to fit that single move into your training and sparring, get it down pat and once its concrete then perhaps look at learning another move.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi mate, ya I think books are quite helpful, like the lot above said, its got for looking at techniques that you never knew about. Personally if you have a partner who you can drill with at leisure, I think that books and instructional DVDs are ace. Have a look at submissions 101, they have a vid collection which are basically like 3 min clips of various no gi BJJ techniques. I have them all on my I phone and take them to the gym with me to help practice moves. Same goes for instructional stuff, take your laptop/netbook to the gym with a friend and you can rewind and drill the techniques. Currently trying to get to grips with Eddio Bravos, mastering the Rubberguard instructional DVDs. Im out in afghan and as such, dont have an instructor to teach me stuff so im basically kicking the arse out of like 20 diff instructional DVDs I have on my netbook. Quite enjoyable tbh, like the old days when people just used to drill the techniques from watching the gracie VHS tapes


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't learn anything from videos or books unless you have someone to practise with really.

My mate has an eddie bravo book and a marcelo garcia book, both are very good. Videos are better in my opinion but neither are any substitute for having someone who knows the technique in the room with you correcting your mistakes you may not even know you are making.

Just one lil bit of advice, try and focus on basis if your new to it, I think it's hilarious when the guys who have been doing it two weeks try doing the twisting inverted magical fairy land armlock from smackrat face control and wonder why it doesn't work against someone who has a good foundation of basis.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

i got the eddie bravo rubber guard book and found it very confusing


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

kev3383 said:


> i got the eddie bravo rubber guard book and found it very confusing


I only ever really use it to go for omoplatas, gogoplatas and a sweep where i hook their armpit with my leg, 10th planet name is meat hook or something? Ive been working on my half guard a lot recently so have been checking out a lot of the 10th planet moves from lockdown, sub 101 is ok and I feel a lot of the stick he gets is jealousy due to his success more than anything.

I dont fully agree with all the set movements Eddie uses as they dont work for me, I tend to shorten it to 2 instead of the 5-6 he uses, but thats what its all about, what works for you! The whole system is fundamentally flawed for mass use anyway as a high level of flexibility is a requirement and not an option.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm, not a fan of Bravo. Thats not to say he isnt talented, I just dont *like* him or his attitude. 10th planet is the scientology of the MMA world with all Bravo's celeb mates bigging him up like he invented BJJ.

Another thing to bear in mind with books is the simple fact that some are quite simply better than others. Everyone seems to have a book out nowerdays and frankly some of them arent that good and most are very expensive.

Some of the better books Ive purchased have been the ones that arent written by the big names of MMA.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Mastering BJJ by Renzo Gracie is very basic but very very good - if you are bored and have Â£15?, you could do alot worst than buy this book. :thumb


----------



## Dabull (Sep 13, 2010)

I seem to learn alot from Mark Hatmaker books but like someone already said you can't read cover to cover or nothing goes in.I find it better to set on one or 2 moves eg a stand up move then a grappling move and visualise them over and over then try them in training.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

true dat...

I have Royce Gracies books and if you cherry pick one or 2 moves then focus on em during rolling you can get alot outta em - but you can find yourself trying to remember 20 different things...then your buggered (or buggere yourself!!).

Take submissions101 tutorials with a pinch of salt - I would say they are an overview of a move rather than a correct way of doing em - try against someone who has the basics down and they will own you (the guy who does em is a blue belt doing moves he has read in a book - without getting the details, so beware!!! - his black belt that he wears is from judo or something), personally, I do not think rubberguard is a begiinner basics book so I am not surprised when people can't cope with it - plus flexibility is a big issue with EB's stuff...again I have seen alot worst that Renzo Gracie's book - good solid high percentage moves very very basic but hey Nog build a career on these moves and as much as I would love to tap someone with a rolling crucifix I am happy with an armbar as long as I survive :laugh:....just my thoughts I could be wrong!.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

On Eddie Bravo - I find something inherently wrong about studying the ramblings of a Californian weed smoking beach bum.

I have a copy of Fedor's book next to my shitter. Ensuring my consumption (of info!) is in easily digestable pieces.


----------

